

Ask HN : commission rate for business intermediaries selling SAAS - bsaul

Hi, i&#x27;m slowly deploying my b2b SAAS, and am waiting for my first customer. One business intermediary found a potential customer, but he is asking for a 50% commission on the sale. I find that extremely excessive and don&#x27;t want to start the business relationship with that salesperson on that basis.
How much do you think I should ask (please, answer only if you&#x27;v had a similar experience) ?<p>The contract would bring about 500$ a month total for a start, and may end up reaching twice that amount in the future (not much more).
======
NicoJuicy
Just ask him, who will do the support? It should be him and if he is prepared
to pay for services. As you can't do much without hurting your business for
that kind of money.

He is trying to get 50% and let you do all the support, don't get tricked ;-)

~~~
bsaul
He will do the "commercial" support, but since it's still a very early phase
in the project, the final customer isn't expected to use the admin interface
itself, we'll do it. And by "we" i mean "I". So basically, he'll forward the
customer requests to me.

Do you have an idea of a "normal" commission ? I was expecting something
between 10% to 20%

